# Kawi Engine?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What is the difference between a FR series Kawasaki engine, and a FX series Kawasaki engine?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The FR series is geared to homeowners, the FX is more for professionals. You'll see the FR series in the homeowner level zero turns, whereas the FX series will be in the commercial level zero turns. Anything more specific you want to know?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> The FR series is geared to homeowners, the FX is more for professionals. You'll see the FR series in the homeowner level zero turns, whereas the FX series will be in the commercial level zero turns. Anything more specific you want to know?



I was looking at one of the Husqvarna GTH26V52LS mowers, and noticed it has a FR series 26hp Kawi on it. I was more interested in it because of the fab deck they put on them. But a good engine is a plus too they have got very good reviews on these LS series. Do you have any info on this model?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't sell Husqvarna mowers at work, so I can't specifically comment on them. The engines, however, we do sell in our Ariens XL Zoom and Max Zoom models. They are very nice. They start easy (usually only need half choke when cold) run smooth, and are easy on gas. Never have had to fix anything on a Kawasaki engine we have sold. Briggs on the other hand....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> I don't sell Husqvarna mowers at work, so I can't specifically comment on them. The engines, however, we do sell in our Ariens XL Zoom and Max Zoom models. They are very nice. They start easy (usually only need half choke when cold) run smooth, and are easy on gas. Never have had to fix anything on a Kawasaki engine we have sold. Briggs on the other hand....



Are they the FR series on the mowers you mentioned? The FR series I have looked at have pretty good warranties on them..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The ones we sell are mainly FR series. We did sell an FX series in the Pro Zoom 60 we sold this summer. Both are nice smooth running engines.


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought a Husqvarna GTH26V52LS this Summer with a Kawasaki 26HP. It starts really easy and seems to have a lot of power. I only have 23 hours on the engine at the moment and the only other comment that I have is that it might be a little thirsty. It goes through about 1 gallon of fuel per hour. Otherwise it has been a great engine so far.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the info guys I called the closest dealer I could find, and they have it right now for $2699. I guess thats a good price on Husqvarna.com the suggested retail is $3099.. I have read a ton of reviews on it, and plan to check it out good before I buy it.


----------

